# MF 210-4 Loader



## Mcculloden (Feb 20, 2014)

I recently purchased a MF 210-4 and generally pretty happy with it. Parts are hard to find but I've been pretty lucky with my local industrial bearing supplier for seals and bearings. 

I looking for a frontend loader for it. Let me know if anyone can help. I live near Ingersoll in SW Ontario, Canada

Thanks


----------



## Mcculloden (Feb 20, 2014)

Further bad news. I just found a crack in the bell housing on the right hand side where the loader bracket attaches. Anyone aware of a donor tractor?


----------



## js5020 (Feb 10, 2005)

Bummer, thats one of the common problem areas with the rebadged Hinomoto tractors. Good luck with your search. Another common problem area is the gears in the front axle when used with a loader. Make certain if you do put a loader on it that it has the subframe that extends to the back of the tractor.


----------



## Mcculloden (Feb 20, 2014)

Yesterday I found a clutch housing at a local tractor salvage yard on St Marys Ontario. They'll get it for me once the snow banks melts :thumbsup:


----------



## Mcculloden (Feb 20, 2014)

The snow has melted at tractor scrap yard and their housing is cracked in the same location as mine


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Those can be welded. If it's not possible to find a good one you might have to rely on a welder.


----------



## Mcculloden (Feb 20, 2014)

I think buying the housing from the tractor yard for scrap value and welding is probably my best option


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Just do a good job of cleaning and preparation. The right rod and heat settings are important too. Don't get in any big hurry. Sometimes it's the only way to accomplish your job. Good luck......


----------



## Mcculloden (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a portable diesel stick welder and in a previous life (before 30) I was a structural steel welder. What I remember from my previous studies and research I need to use I high nickel rod (NiRod) and either heat the casting above 500F or keep it below 70F hence the need not to be in a hurry. Here are the photos from casting at the yard. I'll keep you posted

Thanks


----------



## Mcculloden (Feb 20, 2014)

Got the housing home and its aluminum...should be easier to get repaired


----------

